# My Two 55g Tanks!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is my one 55 gallon tank, it contains 4 parrot fish/cichlid's, ..here's the biggest one who is 8".


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

And here's the others


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

If you look closely, you'll be able to see my pictus catfish..


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Soon i will be posting some pictures of my lake malawi mbuna's..if you would like to see anymore pictures please say.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice clear photos, try posting them all in one post by clicking edit, as 1 photo per post can be quite hard to follow


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for liking the fish


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

These are some of my malawi cichlids:








And another, the other fish are at the back!


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

They look great nathan! I'm glad you separated the BPs and the Malawi Cichlids.  Your fish look great!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's nice comments


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderful pics. Looking gr8. I liked the cichilds. Great color.


----------

